# receptacle on a pole



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm looking to mount a weather proof receptacle on top of a pole so I can plug in 2 LED lights.
any idea? how do I run the power from inside the pole to the receptacle? everything must be water proof.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm taking it, that your talking about a hollow pole (standard) as opposed to a wooden one? No hand hole? no existing stub up? Does it have a removable pole cap? Can you fish it? Can you drop some 1/2" seal tight down it? Is it on a concrete pole base? Do you have a lift? Can you mount a Bell box on it?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

can you hire an electrician?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...talog-pdfs/fittings/ds-single-gang-covers.pdf

Page 42.. DS96 and a WP820 mounted on an FS box?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Karl you really need to add some details.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

papaotis said:


> can you hire an electrician?


 

He is one.

Just hasn't done that work before and rather than hire is looking for ideas.


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

joebanana said:


> I'm taking it, that your talking about a hollow pole (standard) as opposed to a wooden one? No hand hole? no existing stub up? Does it have a removable pole cap? Can you fish it? Can you drop some 1/2" seal tight down it? Is it on a concrete pole base? Do you have a lift? Can you mount a Bell box on it?


it is a hollow pole indeed and no hole or anything like that for a receptacle. They want to remove the existing HPS and install LED instead. The problem is that my boss doesn't want to pay 2k for a dedicated fixture with all the hardware included. Budget is tight (under 500$).


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

daveEM said:


> He is one.
> 
> Just hasn't done that work before and rather than hire is looking for ideas.


I only have 3 years experience as a journeyman and most of my apprenticeship was in residential. Current eployer wouldn't pay for any training so I learn on my own. No other electrician in my company so really I have nobody to ask


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

daveEM said:


> He is one.
> 
> Just hasn't done that work before and rather than hire is looking for ideas.


sorry, i get little crotchety like some of the others at times. but the OP had a serious lack of info to come to that conclusion.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

karl_r said:


> I only have 3 years experience as a journeyman and most of my apprenticeship was in residential. Current eployer wouldn't pay for any training so I learn on my own. No other electrician in my company so really I have nobody to ask




No offense Karl but that is a pro Union ad if I ever read one. Glad to see you come here to pick up some tips at least. 

When you remove the current fixture I'd try to mount a box over the existing wire penetration with a weather tight compression type connector in the back. I personally hate to work the cheapest way possible.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

karl_r said:


> it is a hollow pole indeed and no hole or anything like that for a receptacle. They want to remove the existing HPS and install LED instead. The problem is that my boss doesn't want to pay 2k for a dedicated fixture with all the hardware included. Budget is tight (under 500$).


Is this a streetlight pole, parking lot, front lawn? what's the wattage HPS you are taking down?

If it's way up there you really have to use the right stuff. 

Is this ground ladder work or are you in a truck? If you can get right up to it and get some good pics it may be helpful.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

You don't want to "plug in" two lights. You need to wire 2 new LED fixtures or better yet, install LED retrofit kits in the existing housings. Why not gut the ballast (if there is one) and install an equivalent LED lamp for about $100 each?


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I'd hardwire if I had to do whips for them it would take up a lot less room and look a little nicer

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

There is nothing hard about this.

Drill a 7/8" diameter hole about 4-6" above the hand-hole, insert a 1/2" x 1" threaded nipple, thread it into an FSU box, self-tap screw it to the pole, add copper wire, receptacle, cover as needed. Use duct seal as needed. Done. Your not building a piano.


----------

